# Hello from Scottish Borders



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Hiya
My name is Sandy. I live in Tweedbank, Galashiels (Scottish Borders) and I have been going to the Simpsons Centre at the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary. 
I am just about to start medicated FET this month (just waiting for my period to start). They said there was a 90% chance of a successful thaw process and 25% chance of getting pregnant compared to a 40% chance during a fresh cycle.
Just to put u in the picture, I went through IVF in November last yr, also got OHSS and ended up being admitted into ERI for a couple of nights and had to get blood thinning injections after the embryo transfer. I got pregnant but found out I'd had missed miscarriage in January when I went for my 12 wk scan.
Anyway, that's my story. Hope everyone else on here has a smooth IVF/ICSI JOURNEY. Wish you all the best


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome Sandy, you've had a tough time 😞 Sorry to hear about your loss 😞 

Hopefully you have more success next time x


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Josie. 
Everyone here is very friendly.


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

They are Sandy, helped me through some tough times .

You will find it a great support x


----------

